# Chunks or wood splits



## Chefmjg4635 (May 31, 2021)

Should I use wood chunks or wood splits. Just asking


----------



## smokeymose (May 31, 2021)

That looks like a firebox for an offset. I say wood splits but you'd better add one quick....


----------



## JLeonard (May 31, 2021)

Agree with 

 smokeymose
 need throw a split on there pretty soon! LOL
Jim


----------



## Chasdev (May 31, 2021)

Size don't matter but kiln dried or natural aged does.
Kiln dried in a pinch but age dried wood imparts better flavors.


----------



## flatbroke (May 31, 2021)

Yes


----------



## jcam222 (May 31, 2021)

You could use either but for that setup splits make for a lot less work


----------

